# Members highlighted in green



## shellbellc (Mar 31, 2008)

OK, I looked all over and can't find any mention of this new color...Can someone pass some insight on this??   It also states SMF Premier Member when mouse over it. 

Thanks!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 31, 2008)

SMF Premier Memberships Now Available 

Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks great!
Can we still use the snail mail address?


----------



## walking dude (Mar 31, 2008)

wow...........and i thought by my purchasing Jeffs recipes was suporting this site...........hmmmmmmmmmmmm...........guess not


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 31, 2008)

WD it is supporting the site. Don't feel pressured to purchase anything. 

We all need to remember that the site is free to use, but it isn't free to operate. So I kicked in a few more bucks to help out. I don't care anything about having a special color to do it. Shoot it even caused me to get bounced out of the Moderator level. LOL 

You aren't watching me run nekked I hope.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 31, 2008)

i need see a flash of summin glinting offa summin.......but by the time i turned, it was gone..........


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 31, 2008)

There is no obligation to purchase a SMF premier membership. It gives you a few perks and it helps me pay for the site along with the recipes but the free memberships are still there and will remain that way.

I have been asked a number of times to provide an "enhanced" membership option and this is in response to that.

It gives folks a way to support the forum.. it is definitely not a status symbol by any means.

Most forums of this size offer this option and I tend to think it's a great idea.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 31, 2008)

One other thing... I think I have it fixed now so that it does not overwrite your primary usergroup. For instance, if you are an OTBS member, it will not change your dark blue to green.

I can make individual changes upon request if you notice that it is not showing properly.

Just let me know.


----------



## richtee (Mar 31, 2008)

VERY good idea. Now keep my OTBS mouseover... and you got a deal. I don't want to be called out for money... just for helping.  :{)


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I just contributed to another great cause, thanks for all the hard work invlolved to keep this the best smokin' forum available to earthlings.


----------



## richtee (Mar 31, 2008)

I seen that this AM...figgered either cheap beer, or ya seen the Wings play last night  ;{) Lots of other team's fans be green over the Wings  hehehe!


----------



## abelman (Mar 31, 2008)

Given what I have already learned around here to say nothing of what I can still learn, this is the least I can do. 

Thanks!


----------



## erain (Mar 31, 2008)

first off i like to say i think its the people here that make this forum rock!!! if a little more than a buck a month can help make this forum even better i all for it. i know i will get much more than that out of it. thks


----------



## erain (Mar 31, 2008)

i not so sure i like the green lettering and the title, almost seems like ur buyin it. i dont mind contributing as i am taking from this site most every day but for me to be shown different than other members seems not rite. maybe if just a notation in the users profile. didnt realize how obvious it wud be. thks


----------



## double t (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeff on my computer screen the green is very hard to read -- does not show up well.

Arian,
Where abouts in Central MN do you live--looking at your avitar you are fishing on Mille Lacs Lake.  Is this correct?  Just curious because I live in Central MN also, just north of Mille Lacs.

Double T


----------



## davenh (Mar 31, 2008)

Kinda feel the same way. Wanted to say thanks for the great site and help out, but would really prefer not to be blazing out there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I Like erain's suggestion about maybe something in the user profile, not so much public. 

Like to keep the same old look and title. Can I have it back...pleaseeeee 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe the use of the color green could be an option controlled within the user profile?


----------



## cman95 (Apr 1, 2008)

Money well spent. God knows I have gained more than $15 worth of knowlege from this site. Now if I could just apply said knowlege.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey!... I'm glad to see that the green highlight went away...but what happened to my OTBS dark blue? It feels like I've been defrocked...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry Brian
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Will get that fixed right away.. must've clicked something incorrectly.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, Jeff. I never cared for the green thing...I wanted to contribute because I care about the site and the job you do...not for the notoriety.  Now as for the OTBS recognition...well, that's something that is earned rather than bought and that makes it an honor us all to carry with pride!!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2008)

You know I didn't mind being green as more people join it won't look so odd and I think it would bring the question up more often thus resulting in more people joining. Just my thought as I'm sure its not cheap to maintain this thing


----------



## minn.bill (Apr 3, 2008)

i couldnt agree more piney.where your green proud


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 3, 2008)

I would but my green disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Don't much matter to me as long as I'm here


----------



## smokeys my pet (Apr 3, 2008)

Bump In The Road


----------



## mikejerky (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been sittin back and reading everything I could find out about smokin on this site. I could not find a book or any other kind of info about smokin as cheap as 15 bucks. All the great help ANYBODY wants is here for the asking.
I now have the bug bad and just installed a 8 x10 shed on my deck so I can smoke in any weather. Wife thinks I went off the deep end, but I am havin fun and she is eatin good, so are the guyatwork. 
Keep up the good work. Wife loved the meatloaf (7lbs) and Dutches beans.


----------



## richtee (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice post... and it's TRUE. Best $15 you could spend. AND live support for smokes too! Even in ENGLISH! Well...usually...  LOL!


----------

